# Amelinistic? Green Lamasi



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

First Green Lamasi from my group out of the water is this, amelinistic I assume??









ps not my photography


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow.. VERY cool looking. Congrats.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

That deffinitly has somehting going on ! Does its eyes shine red at all in different angles of light?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The eye's are normal looking.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

awsome. how many adults were in the viv. was it 1.1


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The eyes look to have a normal level of melanin so I don't think it is amelanistic in the sense that it cannot manufacture melanin. Off hand the other options are some form of leucism or a abnormality in the melanocyte formation that does not impact melanin formation elsewhere in the body. 

Ed


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

...you know Ed I was thinkin that exact same thing, i was just afraid to say it...

actually i am sorry to admit I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Leucism is more of a pigment loss in some but not necessarily all cells, sometimes mistaken for albinism. Your frog has dark eyes, it can't be amelanistic. The other is that there are some rare cases where there's just 'something' wrong with the melanin production. In other words, it's not amelanistic but there's something wrong with it's color gene coding.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

either way... it looks pretty neat. It kinda reminds me of an hourglass tree frog from the colors


side note: I must admit im kinda shocked with the board right now... I would have imagined that within the first 2 responses someone would have tried to call "dibs" in case you were gonna sell it haha


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice! Are you going to keep it and possibly breed it?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

interesting.... are these the UE green or the panguana green?

james


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very interesting frog. As covered, it has to be a leucistic or it has a defect in the melanophores themselves.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> ...you know Ed I was thinkin that exact same thing, i was just afraid to say it...
> 
> actually i am sorry to admit I have no idea what you just said...


Hi Mark,

When looking at color in the skin of a adult anurans (tadpoles are different), pigmentation is controlled through the interaction of up to three different "types" of chromatophores (more on this in a future issue of Leaf Litter (I've been doing a lot of digging in this area)) which control different pigments. The melanin is contained within its own type of chromatophore and if the ability of this cell to form properly is disrupted for some reason, you would lack melanin in the skin areas but not the eyes. 

Does that help? 
Ed


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

so for dumb guys like me he has a frog that is a relative of michael jackson(not knocking michael just trying to associate scientific terminology and geneology with common day terms)
-scotty


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Very cool Mark!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> ps not my photography


Obviously!

Haha. Interesting frog too. Congrats on the breeding success.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

scottydo said:


> so for dumb guys like me he has a frog that is a relative of michael jackson(not knocking michael just trying to associate scientific terminology and geneology with common day terms)
> -scotty


What MJ claimed to have and may or may not really have had (and what my mom actually has) is called vitiligo.. it's a disorder that happens after birth. Patches of the skin go white, not all of it... so if MJ really had it, he got surgery to change the rest. 

Check out the species book at Petsmart and look at the different corn snake varieties, that's what they're talking about here. It's way more complicated than this realistically, but in layman's terms:

Xanthic - more yellow pigmentation than normal

Erythristic - more red than normal

Melanistic - more black than normal

Amelanistic - no black pigmentation

Hypomelanistic - less black than normal

Leucistic (pronounced with a "k" like leucomelas) - no black skin pigmentation, eyes can be normal

Albino - has to be Axanthic, Anerythristic, and Amelanistic (no red, yellow, black pigmentation) to be a true albino


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

also Albeano....bean like in appearance


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cool frog, Mark. Now for the next question, what's he sitting on? Is it a Calathea zebrina?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Too bad the frog world isn't like the gecko world. You'd be in a pile 'o money for an uncommon leucistic specimen. 

Very cool!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

James it is an UE Green lamasi, 1.2 in the tank. The first $16,000 takes it.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Very cool looking frog, either way.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> The first $16,000 takes it.


I think that is code for... it's not for sale. 

Very cool little frog BTW!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im gonna talk to the broker and sell off some microsoft and i'll get that 16K right over to you Mark. 

james


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Mark, I will go 10.5 . and throw in a savana monitor.


----------

